# TOC Ball End Spokes



## GiovanniLiCalsi (Sep 9, 2019)

I’m interested in making some TOC ball end spokes.
I will take photos, document and post the method, here.
Will someone please send me the spoke and ball diameters and length of spoke, past the ball.


----------



## mtnbikeman (Sep 12, 2019)

My bike has one spoke with a bit of a hack to make it work. I will try to take it apart and take some pics tomorrow.


----------



## Barnegatbicycles (Sep 13, 2019)




----------



## GiovanniLiCalsi (Sep 13, 2019)

Thanks!
Are there 2 different manufactured spokes?


----------



## Barnegatbicycles (Sep 13, 2019)

No


----------



## Rambler (Sep 19, 2019)

@GiovanniLiCalsi
What almost appears to be two different ball ends illustrated in the photos when the spoke is rotated 90 degrees is actually a little flange or lip created during the ball forming process. That flange or lip helps keep the spoke from simply spinning while tightening the spoke nipple as the spoke might if the ball end was perfectly symmetrical. Also the little point on the end of the spoke is important to keep the spoke ball from simply popping out of the hole in the hub.


----------



## GiovanniLiCalsi (Sep 19, 2019)

Please post an assembled hub, anyone...


----------



## Rambler (Sep 19, 2019)

@GiovanniLiCalsi Some good hub photos in these links:

https://thecabe.com/forum/threads/columbia-ball-end-spoke-front-hub.123244/

https://thecabe.com/forum/threads/f...all-spokes-for-original-columbia-bikes.66494/


----------



## bricycle (Sep 19, 2019)

There are thru hub shell, porcupine and block maybe more styles plus, the hub shell diameters will vary. Really need to get measurements of known front and rear hub spokes in use.


----------



## Barnegatbicycles (Sep 19, 2019)

If we are only talking about ballend spokes... All the spokes I have came to about the same length, give or take 2 threads, and have been taken out of the various hub posted. The only couple hubs missing, I believe, are a racing set and a 2 spd. I can't tell you anything about the racing set. The 2 spd hub has a slightly larger "flange" then the single speed model. I will try to check the spoke length on the 2 spd this weekend but I'm pretty sure they are about the same length.


----------



## tim elder (Sep 20, 2019)

I have one NOS Ballend spoke I can send to you. tim


----------



## Barnegatbicycles (Sep 20, 2019)

tim elder said:


> I have one NOS Ballend spoke I can send to you. tim



What's the length on it?


----------



## tim elder (Sep 20, 2019)

At work right now, I will measure it when I get home. tim


----------



## Barnegatbicycles (Sep 21, 2019)

2 spd ones are the same length.


----------



## Brian R. (Sep 21, 2019)

If you're planning to sell them, don't worry about the length, just make them long and people can have them cut and threaded as needed. I would be a buyer for 4 sets if selling is your plan.


----------



## olderthandirt (Sep 21, 2019)

count me in for a set or two when you get the spokes ready for market i have a couple of these bikes


----------



## GiovanniLiCalsi (Sep 21, 2019)

Ok, thanks


----------



## Hobo Bill (Sep 22, 2019)

eye find myself in need of four sets also......I have a 1897 eldredge and a 1902 columbia shaftdrive model 81 ....thanks for your endeavors.....bill


----------



## olderthandirt (Oct 11, 2019)

any success on mrg of these spokes !


----------



## GiovanniLiCalsi (Oct 11, 2019)

I’m waiting for someone to send a spoke to me.


----------



## olderthandirt (Oct 15, 2019)

send me your address and i will send you my best used spoke that way you can be assured it will fit and be correct  regards mike alford p.s. the spoke is already layed out awaiting the location i need to ship it to cheers


----------



## corbettclassics (Oct 18, 2019)

I'll need a set of spokes as well for my 1902 Columbia.

I have the rear hub already but I need the front hub so I can continue the restoration. ( Anybody have a front hub for sale??? )

Here's the rear hub and a photo of the front hub that I need:


----------

